
The Restoration of Early Unix Artifacts (2009) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/usenix09/tech/full_papers/toomey/toomey.pdf
======
tyingq
There's a mostly original vi, with just the minimal updates so it works on
current OSs and supports UTF-8: [http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net](http://ex-
vi.sourceforge.net)

------
macintux
> ...and were able to read a number of DECtapes which had been found “under
> the floor of the computer room” at Bell Labs.

It's amazing how important a role luck plays in any significant endeavor.

------
purplezooey
I think many of those buildings are gone now. Holmdel was a way cool building.
Hands down beats any of the janky MDF abominations that current offices are.

